# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes  قسم EFT Dongle FRP:  حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  alcatel one touch pop star 5070d_v5.1

## mohamed73

حدف كونت جوجل  remove google account  alcatel one touch pop star 5070d_v5.1      

```
Wating Device..........OK
CPU: MT6735M
Chip Version: 0x0000ca00
Chip Ext Clock: EXT_26M
Writing Mode..........OK
Internal RAM: 
Internal SRAM Size: 128.00 KB
External RAM: Type DRAM
External Ram Size: 1.00 GB
EMMC: 
EMMC PART BOOT1 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART BOOT2 Size: 4.00 MB
EMMC PART RPMB Size: 512.00 KB
EMMC PART USER Size: 7.28 GB
Battery: 
Battery Voltage: 4026
Injection..........OK
Detecting Parts info............OK
[ID: 1] [preloader] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00400000) 
[ID: 8] [pgpt] BaseAddr(0x00000000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [proinfo] BaseAddr(0x00080000) Size(0x00300000) 
[ID: 8] [nvram] BaseAddr(0x00380000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [protect1] BaseAddr(0x00880000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [protect2] BaseAddr(0x01280000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [lk] BaseAddr(0x01c80000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [para] BaseAddr(0x01d00000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [boot] BaseAddr(0x01d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [recovery] BaseAddr(0x02d80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [logo] BaseAddr(0x03d80000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [expdb] BaseAddr(0x04580000) Size(0x00a00000) 
[ID: 8] [seccfg] BaseAddr(0x04f80000) Size(0x00080000) 
[ID: 8] [oemkeystore] BaseAddr(0x05000000) Size(0x00200000) 
[ID: 8] [secro] BaseAddr(0x05200000) Size(0x00600000) 
[ID: 8] [keystore] BaseAddr(0x05800000) Size(0x00800000) 
[ID: 8] [tee1] BaseAddr(0x06000000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [tee2] BaseAddr(0x06500000) Size(0x00500000) 
[ID: 8] [frp] BaseAddr(0x06a00000) Size(0x00100000) 
[ID: 8] [nvdata] BaseAddr(0x06b00000) Size(0x02000000) 
[ID: 8] [metadata] BaseAddr(0x08b00000) Size(0x02500000) 
[ID: 8] [system] BaseAddr(0x0b000000) Size(0x80000000) 
[ID: 8] [cache] BaseAddr(0x8b000000) Size(0x19000000) 
[ID: 8] [userdata] BaseAddr(0xa4000000) Size(0x12a480000) 
[ID: 8] [otp] BaseAddr(0x1ce480000) Size(0x02b00000) 
[ID: 8] [flashinfo] BaseAddr(0x1d0f80000) Size(0x01000000) 
[ID: 8] [sgpt] BaseAddr(0x1d1f80000) Size(0x00080000) 
Detecting Device info.......OK
Product: TCL
Device Model: 5070D
ID: 5070D_IN_AL_G05EN_V1.3_160119
Sw Internal: 
Build Date: Tue Jan 19 03:23:21 CST 2016
Chip Ver: S01
Android Version: 5.1
Architecture: arm64-v8a
FRP RESET... [FRP] .....OK
All Done By EFT Dongle
```

----------

